# Jawfish Question



## Fade2White12 (Jun 18, 2007)

I am starting a new reef tank, and I was wondering a couple things about the substrate for jawfish. I just purchased 40lbs of live sand and I was wondering if that will provide a deep enough sand bed for a jawfish in a 24 gal 20"x17" tank. Also, do I need to get pieces of rubble or something for him to make his den, or will he simply burrow in the sand? The sand I bought is pretty fine - Ocean Direct Caribbean Live Sand.


----------



## chunchma (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi,

I just purchased a blues spotted jawfish. I have fine sand and old shells and rubble. He needs to have shells and rubble, mine has been using everythign he can find. Although I am not sure my sand is deep enough for him. He seems happy and is eating.


----------

